# Thanks to hman.



## th62 (Sep 9, 2021)

hman sent me an email offering to send me a vintage carb synchroniser he saw advertised on Craiglist.  I built a manometer a while back for synchronising carbs.  But thanks must go to hman for the offer.  This is the manometer I built.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 10, 2021)

That's way better than the way we used the two rods and pointers with the S U carbs.


----------

